# Bumboat Swing



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Any of you seagoing operators ever work on point to point heavy traffic shore systems. If so, did you ever encounter the "Bumboat Swing" style bug sending? (An e could be six dots and a five twenty, yet with very little practice it was a delight to copy and the actual traffic normally flowed faster than standard sending)
de chas(Pint)


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

A new one on me Chas but it sounds unusual to say the least
We live and learn
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Hi, Chas: 
Sounds interesting - can you expand on it a bit? The only short forms I know of were the letters for numbers, vis:
a = 1. u = 2. e = 5. n = 6, etc. 

(It's also occurred to me, as I was entering this, that there was the use of the question mark as a means of expressing disapprobation. eg tuning too long on 500 and someone would come out with dahhh dahhhh didit dahh dahhhhh. I'm sure the group will be able to remember other examples.)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Mimcoman said:


> Hi, Chas:
> Sounds interesting - can you expand on it a bit? The only short forms I know of were the letters for numbers, vis:
> a = 1. u = 2. e = 5. n = 6, etc.
> 
> (It's also occurred to me, as I was entering this, that there was the use of the question mark as a means of expressing disapprobation. eg tuning too long on 500 and someone would come out with dahhh dahhhh didit dahh dahhhhh. I'm sure the group will be able to remember other examples.)


Back to school Miimcoman. --.-- was a comma. Question mark was ..-..


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

"Bumboat Swing" morse seems a bit too ridiculous for words to me. Looked it up on google & nothing - is it a wind up?
Bob


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Back to school Miimcoman. --.-- was a comma. Question mark was ..-..


it's an age thing....


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimcoman said:


> it's an age thing....


It certainly is.... Ron, what is a question mark again?(?HUH)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Further to the above (and I'm happy to be corrected on this), I think that:-

--.-- was the Spanish ñ, (i.e. letter "n" with a tilde)

..-.. was é. (i.e e acute). 

If nothing else there's a bit of rivetting information to get the day off to a good start...(K)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BA204259 said:


> It certainly is.... Ron, what is a question mark again?(?HUH)


Sorry about that. My morse is OK, just can't type properly. Can you forgive me ..--..

Made same mistake with the comma --..-- My computer keying goes from one extreme to another, either getting multiple letters when I want singles, or only getting one letter when I think I have keyed doubles. And it is made worse by the fact that I only seem able to spot the mistakes after they have been posted, no matter how many times I have 'previewed' them.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*Whoops*



Mimcoman said:


> Hi, Chas:
> Sounds interesting - can you expand on it a bit? The only short forms I know of were the letters for numbers, vis:
> a = 1. u = 2. e = 5. n = 6, etc.
> 
> (It's also occurred to me, as I was entering this, that there was the use of the question mark as a means of expressing disapprobation. eg tuning too long on 500 and someone would come out with dahhh dahhhh didit dahh dahhhhh. I'm sure the group will be able to remember other examples.)


The only time I personally encountered it, fellow John Gemmel ran a point to point circuit from Goose Bay in Labrador to St. Johns Nb for a large construction company working in Goose Bay. I went to GB to set up a radio site for another project and was staying in a spare room in John's station.
One morning after a boozy evening John complained bitterly about his health and wanting to go to the pharmacy asked me if I would mind opening the station and working the traffic till he got back. 
I sat in and after the preliminary, opening was completely thrown when the fellow at the other end started sending traffic in groups of ten. That was my introduction to and the only time I was ever exposed to that kind of sending.
After half an hour I was simply sitting there typing - no problem. It literally became music and lets face it, a bug was made to send doooooots

I have no idea what if any a comma would be, probably spelled out. What I do remember is that I received in the region of 400 msgs and sent about the same number before John arrived back at about 6pm drunk as a skunk with 
a "Texas Fifth" of scotch, two other fellows and ten girls in tow.
Ah, memories de chas(Pint)


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

charles henry said:


> The only time I personally encountered it, fellow John Gemmel ran a point to point circuit from Goose Bay in Labrador to St. Johns Nb for a large construction company working in Goose Bay. I went to GB to set up a radio site for another project and was staying in a spare room in John's station.
> One morning after a boozy evening John complained bitterly about his health and wanting to go to the pharmacy asked me if I would mind opening the station and working the traffic till he got back.
> I sat in and after the preliminary, opening was completely thrown when the fellow at the other end started sending traffic in groups of ten. That was my introduction to and the only time I was ever exposed to that kind of sending.
> After half an hour I was simply sitting there typing - no problem. It literally became music and lets face it, a bug was made to send doooooots
> ...


Thanks for that. It sounds a great life, if you could last the pace.


----------

